# No tengo interfaz grafica. [Solucionado]

## n0dix99

Saludos, he instalado gentoo, y me he dado cuenta q no tengo interfaz grafica.

Hago un rc-config add xdm default, me dice q done. Luego reinicio pero no funciona la interfaz.

Entonces me pongo ha bajar el kde. Hago un emerge kde, pero al final me dice q me  falta compatibilidad de un archivo con opengl, y se detiene la instalacion.

Que puedo hacer??

----------

## diegoto

publica tu emerge kde, osea la salida.

----------

## Zagloj

Quizás no tengas bien configurado el

```
/etc/rc.conf
```

 Ahí debes seleccionar el xdm o el login manager que desees, está bastante explicado en el archivo.  :Wink: 

----------

## n0dix99

Esta es la salida q obtengo al hacer emerge kde:

>>>Install kde-3.5.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-3.5.5/image/ category kde-base

>>>Completed installing kde-3.5.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-3.5.5/image/

>>>Merging kde-base/kde-3.5.5. to /

>>>Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

Nopackage files given... Grabbing a set

>>>Original instance of package unmerged safely

>>>kde-base/kde-3.5.5. merged

>>>No packages selected for removal by clean

>>>Auto-cleaning packages...

>>>No outdated packages were found on your system

*GNU info directory index is up-to-date

Quisiera saber, si para instalar kde es necesario tener instalado : el xorg-x11

Revise el /etc/rc.conf y me dice que el DysplayManager fue movido a /etc/conf.d/xdm

voy a ese archivo y consigo q dice DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

Q puedo hacer para solucionar este problema????  :Confused: 

----------

## Zagloj

Pues ya que te gusta KDE por qué no te iba a gustar kdm.. instala kdm que seguramente no lo tendrás (ese será el problema, en vez de xdm tienes puesto kdm pero no está instalado):

```
emerge kdm
```

 Seguramente así se solucione todo.

 Pd El Xorg no es necesario, pero es más que aconsejable, necesitas un servidor gráfico, yo que tú me miraría la documentación de la sección Desktop: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/?catid=desktop

----------

## i92guboj

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quisiera saber, si para instalar kde es necesario tener instalado : el xorg-x11
> 
> 

 

Si.

¿Que quiere decir que no funciona la interfaz? ¿Llega a iniciar kdm o xdm? ¿O simplemente no arranca X para nada y solo ves la consola? Si es ese el caso, quizás necesites configurar tu Xorg. Si no no podrás arrancar en X, y si no funciona X, kde tampoco lo hará, por supuesto.

----------

## Zagloj

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si.
> 
> 

 

 Discrepo, si está preguntando por si es requerido no aparece entre las dependencias, así que podría instalar kde pero aún no tener Xorg, no sé si me explico, aunque eso de poco le serviría.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Estrictamente hablando llevas razón, kde solo requiere QT y poco más para andar. Pero QT requiere X11:

```

# grep x11 /var/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r2.ebuild 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r2.ebuild,v 1.9 2007/04/28 16:56:36 swegener Exp $

IMMQT_P="qt-x11-immodule-unified-qt3.3.8-20070321-gentoo"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/qt-x11-${SRCTYPE}-${PV}.tar.gz

DEPEND="|| ( ( x11-libs/libXcursor

                        x11-libs/libXi

                        x11-libs/libXrandr

                        x11-libs/libSM

                        x11-proto/inputproto

                        x11-proto/xextproto

                        xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto x11-libs/libXinerama )

                <virtual/x11-7

S=${WORKDIR}/qt-x11-${SRCTYPE}-${PV}

```

Si consigues hacer andar QT sobre framebuffer, por ejemplo, no necesitarás X. Eso es cierto  :Smile: 

También está QT/Embedded (y QTopia), que rulan en PDAs y similares, y no necesitan un servidor gráfico de fondo.

----------

## n0dix99

He intentado hacer emerge kde. Lo baja todo bien.

Hago un rc-update add xdm default. Todo bien.

Reinicio el sistema, y cuando esta saliendo los archivos q esta cargando dice:

* Setting up xdm ...                   [ok]

La pantalla se pone negra y vuelva en donde estaba. Esto lo hace 2 veces.

Pero al final me sale:

This is localhost.(none) (Linux i686 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 )

localhost login:

Tal vez me falta la configuracion de la tarjeta de video , o algo asi

----------

## n0dix99

He intentado hacer lo siguiente:

echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

startx

Y obtube el siguiente error:

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (modules does not exist, 0)

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(EE) VESA(0): No matching modes

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Hago un lspci y sale :

VGA compatible controller: ATI Techonologies Inc Radem Mobility X1400

----------

## Zagloj

Tienes que seguir la documentación para instalar los drivers de tu tarjeta, para Ati, y hablo de oidas así que puedo equivocarme bastante, creo que no puedes usar xorg-server-1.3, si no versiones anteriores.

----------

## i92guboj

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (modules does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Eso se arregla añadiendo soporte para framebuffer a tu kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
> 
> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.[/b]
> ...

 

Necesitas configurar tu xorg.conf adecuadamente. Deberías plantearte usar el driver acelerado de ati (fglrx) o bien el driver acelerado open source que incluye el kernel de linux. Hay bastante documentación sobre el tema entre los docs de gentoo y la wiki de gentoo.

----------

## n0dix99

Dos cosas rarisimas le pasan al bendito gentoo:

1) hago nano /boot/grub/grub.conf y me sale un archivo sin nada.

Mas aun, me meto a ese directorio (/boot) y solo sale la imagen del kernel. Nada mas.

2) hago un nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf y tampoco me sale el bendito archivo. Me sale en blanco.

Voy al directorio y nada. No aparece el xorg.conf solo esta el xorg.conf.example.

Q debo hacer????

Primera vez q me sale este problema  :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> Dos cosas rarisimas le pasan al bendito gentoo:
> 
> 1) hago nano /boot/grub/grub.conf y me sale un archivo sin nada.
> 
> Mas aun, me meto a ese directorio (/boot) y solo sale la imagen del kernel. Nada mas.
> ...

 

Recuerda montar /boot. Si no el directorio estará vacío. La imagen qeu ves ahí no debería estar ahí si boot está en otra partición distinta de / y dicha partición no ha sido montada. Así que haz limpieza, eso si, con cuidado.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) hago un nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf y tampoco me sale el bendito archivo. Me sale en blanco.
> 
> Voy al directorio y nada. No aparece el xorg.conf solo esta el xorg.conf.example.
> ...

 

Como ya he dicho, necesitas crear un xorg.conf válido. Puedes usar el archivo de ejemplo o puedes usar alguno de los configuradores que existen. Ni puñetera idea de como van porque jamás he usado uno. Igual, en la wiki encontrarás info. Al igual que en internet en general. Con google se pueden hacer maravillas. Si tu equipo tiene nombre (es un equipo prefabricado tipo Dell o algo así) puede que encuentres hasta el xorg.conf para tu equipo directamente.  :Razz: 

----------

## n0dix99

Como peudo bajarme el fglxr.  o el VESA.

He intentado el emerge ati-drivers pero no funciono. Me lanzo un error.

Con la configuracion del xorg.conf.  Vi la documentacion y habia 2 formas.

La automatica: la probe pero tengo problemas con el VESA

Y la manual: q aun no me funciona el VESA, ya q no me permite entrar al entorno grafico.

----------

## i92guboj

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

----------

## ZaPa

Yo creo que si canvias en el xorg.conf lo de driver ati por vesa, funcionaria.

Pruebalo y me cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

 

Emerge el servidor x si no lo tienes ya y configura tu xorg.conf. Revisa tu rc.conf.

TambiÃ©n puede serte de ayuda el manual de instalaciÃ³n de kde.

Espero que no hicieras solamente emerge kde, no??? sinÃ³ emerge kde-meta... ami me pasÃ³ y tendrÃ¡s problemas si no se hacen las cosas bien desde el principio.

Leete los manuales de instalaciÃ³n de kde y asegurate de instalarlo bien... por tu bien, para no repetir todo el proceso luego

----------

## n0dix99

Rebice el xorg.conf he hice el cambio por el driver fglxr.

Y todo funciono de maravilla    :Very Happy: 

Gracias por la ayuda...

----------

